# Construcción casera de auriculares



## Cicente (Sep 13, 2010)

Buenas, me presento, soy Cicente y soy nuevo en el foro.

Me gustaría saber como podría construir caseramente unos auriculares para una radio de galena con tal de escucharla sin pilas ni ninguna fuente de energía externa.
Teoricamente sería con unos auriculares de alta impedancia (sobre 2.000 ohmios).

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Lo ideal sería audífonos de CRISTAL . . . y ya no se fabrican más .

Un transformador de salida de alguna vieja radiecita serviría para aumentarle la impedancia a audífonos comerciales 

Saludos !


----------



## Cicente (Sep 27, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda Dosmetros, pero quiero llevar a cabo el proyecto sin ningún tipo de corriente externa.

¿Alguien puede aportar algo más?

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2010)

Cicente dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda Dosmetros, pero quiero llevar a cabo el proyecto sin ningún tipo de corriente externa.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede aportar algo más?



  



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> *Un transformador de salida de alguna vieja radiecita* serviría para aumentarle la impedancia a audífonos comerciales



Eso no lleva ninguna "corriente externa", solo es un transformador DE AUDIO que por una parte se conecta a la salida de la radio y por la otra a un par de auriculares comunes.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2010)

Para la radio a galena tradicional necesitás si o si un auricular a cristal, y como ya te dijo 2m no se fabrican mas.
Pero no se fabrican mas para su uso en algun equipo comercial. Lo que se sigue fabricando son auriculares para juguetes didácticos de electrónica. 
A juzgar por el aspecto, debe haber un solo fabricante que viene usando las mismas matrices y el mismo cable desde hace 60 años.

El que sirve es este, con todos los otros vas a necesitar alimentacion externa.


----------



## Cicente (Oct 2, 2010)

hola dosmetros gracias por la respuesta ahora queria saber como fabricarme un transformador de salida de radio antigua que tipo de hilo numero de vueltas y conexiones para hacermelos caseramente gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2010)

Mirá , es un núcleo muy chiquito con un primario de alrededor de 1000 espiras de alambre de la mitad de un cabello . . . prácticamente irrealizable.

Comprate el audífono de cristal que Eduardo te encontró el link  es lo que mejor te va a andar



http://cgi.ebay.com/High-Impedance-...ecialistRadioEquipment_SM&hash=item230803a18b

Saludos !


----------



## AL MALIK (Mar 3, 2013)

Buenas, Cicente
Revisando este tema he visto que los que saben te han respondido desde su absoluta sabiduría...
Yo que no sé, te sugiero que te compres un par de zumbadores piezoeléctricos (1,5€ c/u), unos cascos de protección sonora de los chinos (2 € el conjunto protector visual-auditivo respiratorio) y dos resistencias de 1,5 Mega (Si solo quieres dos te las regalan para que no vuelvas a hacer compras chorras que les quitan el tiempo) y te hagas lo que dicen los expertos que es imposible. Si tienes dudas, pues me llamas y te lo mando desde Málaga y ya te entretienes tú; y de paso aprendes que en esta ciencia, como en cualquier otra hasta los maestros son cuestionables.. Un abrazo, camarada!

Ah! Por cierto; las galenas también cogen FM aunque el comité de sabihondos diga que no. Los fundamentos físicos son fácilmente explicables cuando se sabe de lo que se habla. Deberías investigarlo: Da mucho subidón aprender.



Y por cierto,  un transformador, por ejemplo, de 220 a 12 V conectado al revés te permitirá escuchar la radio en un altavoz. (cosas de las leyes físicas, que afortunadamente y aunque disguste a muchos, son irrefutables)
Continúa investigando, pequeño saltamontes...

Por cierto:

Existe otra forma incluso más efectiva; consiste en conseguirse un par de teléfonos en desuso  y quitarles los altavocecillos que tienen y armarte con ellos los mejores auriculares de ALTÍSIMA impedancia. También  los puedes pedir incluso a los que reparan teléfonos (Cobra, Telefónica, etcétera...) y de paso les pides unos  trozos de cable telefónico para hacerte las bobinas...


----------

